# What do you love about your husband, fiance, or boyfriend?



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 16, 2012)

I love my husbands humor, how smart he is, how protective he is, how trustful he is, and most of all because he loves me.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 16, 2012)

He puts up with me and my crazy ideas.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 16, 2012)

I didn't even think of putting that down. I have to say that one for me too.


----------



## secuono (Jan 16, 2012)

I love pretty much everything about my fiance, except for the part of him being a baby and not helping that much around the farm. But he is fine with all my animals and crazy plans and stuff I do, so I let it slide for the small things, lol.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 16, 2012)

secuono said:
			
		

> I love pretty much everything about my fiance, except for the part of him being a baby and not helping that much around the farm. But he is fine with all my animals and crazy plans and stuff I do, so I let it slide for the small things, lol.


 Well at least he is fine with the animals and crazy plans.


----------



## carolinagirl (Jan 16, 2012)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> He puts up with me and my crazy ideas.


yep....me too.  And that's a BIGGIE because I am always coming up with some crazy idea.  And I usually drag him into it too.


----------



## RamblingCowgirl (Jan 16, 2012)

Cuz he loves me as I am, even when I'm being nuts, and puts up with my temper. Lets me cry until I stop. Loves my wild ideas, and 9 times out of 10 they match up with his plans.


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Jan 16, 2012)

Too much to list really...

At the top though would be that he gave us 4 beautiful sons. And hardly ever complains about the work involved with raising 6 children (I had 2 kids when we met, he already had 3 girls, so we have 9 kids all together!).

An old woman I know once said "Honey, dont ever brag to much about your hubby, or next thing ya know, some thievin' scandalous woman will be knockin on your back door trying to steal what you got from you".

I have NO fears about that kind of stuff, but that always stuck in my mind. Since then I have always tried my best to make sure my hubby knows it doesnt get any better anywhere but here!  

I think he sees it, he only has eyes for me!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 16, 2012)

RamblingCowgirl said:
			
		

> Cuz he loves me as I am, even when I'm being nuts, and puts up with my temper. Lets me cry until I stop. Loves my wild ideas, and 9 times out of 10 they match up with his plans.


That is so well put. I forgot about the whole crying thing, and I have a temper too.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 16, 2012)

pridegoethb4thefall said:
			
		

> Too much to list really...
> 
> At the top though would be that he gave us 4 beautiful sons. And hardly ever complains about the work involved with raising 6 children (I had 2 kids when we met, he already had 3 girls, so we have 9 kids all together!).
> 
> ...


I know what that woman was talking about. I have been having that problem at my DHs work, soon to be old job!  I have lucked out though because my man loves me and only has eyes for me.


----------

